# HELP/Possible integration of PG Digital Display with NON PG System



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

So I have this PG DD and I am running Zapco amps. I was wondering if anyone can help with a possible integration. Thanks for any advise, 

Jesse



















Cant be much to a few wire feed to a DD display.


----------



## Audiophyle (Aug 8, 2009)

This what you are looking for?


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

That will do me perfectly. Thank you very much.


----------

